# Mountainbike Urlaub im Oktober



## blume (20. März 2006)

Hallo,
wo kann ich bei sommerlichen Temperaturen (bis 25 Grad) noch Mitte/Ende Oktober biken? 
Vor allem, sollte es unkompliziert bei der Mitnahme des eigenen Bikes im Flugzeug sein (An-und Abreiseaktionen sollten sich in Grenzen halten). Für Tipps zu Reisen mit dem Auto inkl MTB in die Toskana wäre ich auch dankbar. Zumindest welche Gegend gut zum biken ist. Ich bin für sämtliche Vorschläge, Italien, Spanien, irgend welche Inseln ausser Mallorca, offen.
Alles was ich finde, sind organisierte Touren, aber ich möchte lieber ohne Gruppenanhang biken.
Liebe Grüsse
bike blume


----------



## wutzeichhorn (20. März 2006)

Hi

Ich kann nur die Türkei empfehlen.
Hier kann man auch noch bis in den Dezember hinein Biken!

Info: http://www.rother.de/titpage/5017.php?ROTHER=519dd33e653f3509ccd113c03d4800ea

CU
W. Eichhorn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bicycle (20. März 2006)

Wo es bis spät im Jahr auch noch sehr schön warm bleibt, ist die Algarve. Dorthin ist die Anreise auch recht unkompliziert. Ich war vor 2 Jahren beruflich in Portugal in der Nähe von Sagres und war ziemlich begeistert davon, dass die Leute noch Ende Oktober im Atlantik baden gingen. 'schon toll.

Davon abgesehen wäre Krk natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit ... aber ich will ja nicht nerven


----------



## kroun (20. März 2006)

Wir haben voriges Jahr am Allerseelentag (= 2. November) unserer letzte geführte Tour mit Gästen gemacht. Im Oktober ist´s, nicht nur in Brixen sondern vor allem auch im Unterland, fast am schönsten vom ganzen Jahr.

hier ein paar fotos von den touren  http://www.goldenekrone.com/de/mountainbike/bildergalerie.html

weitere super bikehotels unter www.bike-holidays.com

schöen Grüße
Alex


----------



## dubbel (20. März 2006)

provence, luberon.


----------



## bicycle (20. März 2006)

kroun schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben voriges Jahr am Allerseelentag (= 2. November) unserer letzte geführte Tour mit Gästen gemacht. Im Oktober ist´s, nicht nur in Brixen sondern vor allem auch im Unterland, fast am schönsten vom ganzen Jahr.
> hier ein paar fotos von den touren  http://www.goldenekrone.com/de/mountainbike/bildergalerie.html
> weitere super bikehotels unter www.bike-holidays.com
> schöen Grüße
> Alex



Tolle, informative und impressionsreiche Seiten ... super gemacht ... Gratulation!


----------



## Elstorno (23. März 2006)

Ich kann dir auch hier nur den Gallura Bike Point auf Sardinien vorschlagen. Sommerliche Temperaturen und herrlichen Sonnenschein. War selber um diese Jahreszeit auf der Insel. Unter www.gallurabikepoint.com habe ich meine Reise gebucht. Dadurch, dass Billigflieger die Insel anfliegen, kommst super günstig weg. 

Viel Spaß beim Biken!!


----------



## VotecArni (25. März 2006)

blume schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> wo kann ich bei sommerlichen Temperaturen (bis 25 Grad) noch Mitte/Ende Oktober biken?
> 
> bike blume



Wie wäre es mal mit Mauritius ?
Spottbillig , klares Wasser und gut zum Biken


----------



## wutzeichhorn (25. April 2006)

Guten Morgen.

Wenn Ihr auf        http://www.bike-scout.de/

geht findet Ihr einige nützliche Infos zu meinem bevorzugten Ziel im Herbst. Auch auf der Linkseite gibt es ggf. etwas für Euch

CU
WE


----------



## HITOMI (26. April 2006)

VotecArni schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es mal mit Mauritius ?
> Spottbillig , klares Wasser und gut zum Biken




Wow, Mauritius, wie geil... Es ist bestimmt superschön dort... Aber ist so'n Flug dorthin nicht superteuer?


----------

